# 2014 Maintenance Fees



## scootr5 (Oct 17, 2013)

Just got my e-statement for SBP Plantation phase. The total assessment increase was 2.9%.

1 bedroom: $539.85
1 bedroom deluxe: $421.91
1 bedroom premium: $768.05
2 bedroom: $950.96
2 bedroom l/o: $1189.96

Resort news includes an item that they have entered in to an agreement with their internet provider for a 10x increase in bandwidth.


----------



## SMHarman (Oct 17, 2013)

scootr5 said:


> Just got my e-statement for SBP Plantation phase. The total assessment increase was 2.9%.
> 
> 1 bedroom: $539.85
> 1 bedroom deluxe: $421.91
> ...



We have a database for that stuff now!
http://www.eternaltides.com/SVN/SVNHome.aspx


More details in this thread
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=200364


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 17, 2013)

SMHarman said:


> We have a database for that stuff now!
> http://www.eternaltides.com/SVN/SVNHome.aspx
> 
> 
> ...



I did add the info to the database too, before posting here. This was more to illustrate the rather modest increase. I think the yearly threads are nice discussion points (plus, what happens if the db suddenly disappears).


----------



## SMHarman (Oct 17, 2013)

scootr5 said:


> I did add the info to the database too, before posting here. This was more to illustrate the rather modest increase. I think the yearly threads are nice discussion points (plus, what happens if the db suddenly disappears).



Very true, I've been using the yearly threads to backfill the database.
It is now surprisingly well populated in 2009 and 8 the gets sparse for 10-11.

Some of those threads are long.  the 2010 post is 120 pages printed, I go through it with a highlighter and pen to cross out the MF as they are input or verified they are already in there.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 17, 2013)

Now that we have the database, please post all MF info. there.

*Discussions in threads are welcome - but let's be sure the data goes there.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 17, 2013)

I would suggest to move the database to TUG for hosting... As much as I like a volunteer to develop and maintain the database, the future and availability of the database is going to be dependent on that one individual.


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 17, 2013)

sptung said:


> I would suggest to move the database to TUG for hosting... As much as I like a volunteer to develop and maintain the database, the future and availability of the database is going to be dependent on that one individual.



That  was kind of what I was trying to say. I've participated in my share if forums, and seen long time posters take offense to something and leave, never to return. 

Plus, I still think a thread discussing the fees could be useful in addition to the database (but if they would prefer not to have one, so be it).


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 17, 2013)

sptung said:


> I would suggest to move the database to TUG for hosting... As much as I like a volunteer to develop and maintain the database, the future and availability of the database is going to be dependent on that one individual.



TUG has no one to do it - we are all unpaid volunteers.  TUG has no paid staff...


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 17, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> TUG has no one to do it - we are all unpaid volunteers.  TUG has no paid staff...



Yes I know that.  But TUGgers will be losing all data in that database that is hosted by that one individual if and when that individual decides to discontinue supporting or hosting the database.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 17, 2013)

sptung said:


> Yes I know that.  But TUGgers will be losing all data in that database that is hosted by that one individual if and when that individual decides to discontinue supporting or hosting the database.



Unless Nico gets hit by a bus, I don't expect him to do that...
In fact he already stated as much.


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 17, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Unless Nico gets hit by a bus, I don't expect him to do that...
> In fact he already stated as much.



I saw a 20K+ poster on another board (who was responsible for numerous forum projects) have a disagreement with the board owner and do just that. It was a huge blow to the community.

It would be more reassuring if the deb could be hosted on tug's servers if thread posting of MFs is not going to continue.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 17, 2013)

TUG has a number of similar projects that are hosted and maintained by members.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 17, 2013)

scootr5 said:


> I saw a 20K+ poster on another board (who was responsible for numerous forum projects) have a *disagreement *with the board owner and do just that. It was a huge blow to the community.



I suggest you just don't pi$$ off Nico...


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 17, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> I suggest you just don't pi$$ off Nico...



I wasn't intending to, or implying that I thought he would do this.  I think the db is a great idea, and I think it's cool he stepped up and did it (much like your ROFR one).


----------



## grgs (Oct 17, 2013)

Any harm in adding the mf to the database *and* posting in this thread?  The database is great for looking at one resort over time.  The TUG threads are useful for getting the information on the percent of increase/decrease for resorts, as posters typically give this information.  And, should anything ever happen to the database, these threads would serve as a backup.

Glorian


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 17, 2013)

grgs said:


> Any harm in adding the mf to the database *and* posting in this thread?  The database is great for looking at one resort over time.  The TUG threads are useful for getting the information on the percent of increase/decrease for resorts, as posters typically give this information.  And, should anything ever happen to the database, these threads would serve as a backup.
> 
> Glorian





DeniseM said:


> Now that we have the database, please post all MF info. there.
> 
> *Discussions in threads are welcome - but let's be sure the data goes there.



It appears that it's now OK to discuss in this thread, but MF data should _also_ be placed in the db by posters (which was my original intent).


----------



## hypnotiq (Oct 18, 2013)

I understand the concern. I'm not one to get pissed off, take my stuff and go home. 

Like I said, I'm hosting with my SQL server/account. If I ever plan to retire from the community, I'll help find a new home.

At this point, I'm regularly backing up the DB as well, to protect against losing the data in the DB.

Once I get my server tidied up, I will give TugBrian an account to access the SQL server, so if I'm ever hit by a bus...someone can go move the DB to a new home.


----------



## rebrewer (Oct 19, 2013)

If Nico meets some tragic end such as a bus or fatal owner update, I'll be happy to put it on one of my SQL servers.


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 19, 2013)

While I doubt Nico will take the database and run (or some other calamity occur), it's always wise to figure out what happens to a community resource when run by a volunteer. I'd also be happy to host a database on one of our servers for TUG, but I don't think that's the smart decision. If this database gets used and becomes a valuable part of the community, I'd suggest it get transferred to a commonly available resource on one of the many free or inexpensive rudimentary hosted services out there, assuming TUG won't host it. 

Regardless, as long as we can get an export of all the data now and then so the data is in multiple locations, I doubt there is any need to put any more work into this than Nico already has done. 

Thanks again for putting this together, Nico!


Sent from my iPad


----------



## YYJMSP (Oct 23, 2013)

*SVR Cascades MFs based on proposed budget*

Based on the proposed budget that arrived in the mail today, the MFs at SVR Cascades are going up approx. 7.4%

One bedroom -- was $315.73, proposed $338.97
Two bedroom -- was $655.96, proposed $704.38
Two bedroom lock-off -- was $851.67, proposed $914.58

All numbers are for "Total Maintenance & Reserve Fee", and don't include real estate taxes or SVN fees, etc.

*UPDATE*
Taking out the Prior-Year (Surplus)/Deficit Reduction line item (there was quite a bit less surplus this time around), the comparisons would be:

One bedroom -- was $343.09, proposed $345.18
Two bedroom -- was $712.98, proposed $717.31
Two bedroom lock-off -- was $925.76, proposed $931.39

Which is less than a 1% increase...


----------



## YYJMSP (Oct 23, 2013)

*SVR Spas MFs based on proposed budget*

Based on the proposed budget that arrived in the mail today, the MFs at SVR Spas are going up approx. 2.2%

Two bedroom -- was $682.29, proposed $697.20

All numbers are for "Total Maintenance & Reserve Fee", and don't include real estate taxes or SVN fees, etc.

*UPDATE*
Taking out the Prior-Year (Surplus)/Deficit Reduction line item (there was no surplus this time around), the comparisons would be:

Two bedroom -- was $714.53, proposed $697.20

Which is actually a 2.5% decrease...


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 23, 2013)

YYJMSP said:


> Based on the proposed budget that arrived in the mail today, the MFs at SVR Cascades are going up approx. 7.4%.



Ouch, that's a big hike. Any explanation for the large increase?


----------



## YYJMSP (Oct 24, 2013)

scootr5 said:


> Ouch, that's a big hike. Any explanation for the large increase?



Looks like most of the difference is due to the carry forward of surplus/deficit reduction, as there's quite a bit less surplus from 2013.

I'll go back and update my previous comments to take account of the surplus/deficit line item, which would compare the "real" MFs, not the payment.


----------



## Mauiwmn (Oct 29, 2013)

Princeville MF went up 3% for 2014.  I put the data in the new data base.

2013-$2496.17
2014-$2570.86

Increase of $74.69 or 3%.  These figures do not include SVN fee or ARDA.

Interestingly enough the replacement reserve fees went up 25% year over year which is the bulk of the increase this year.  Isn't this the fund that covers delinquent owners?  Sorry to see this figure go up.  Management really needs to get the MF's under control.  
2013- $233.50
2014- $292.30


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 29, 2013)

No, replacement reserves covers refurbishment of the units and resort. Delinquencies would be another line item on its own.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 29, 2013)

Mauiwmn said:


> Princeville MF went up 3% for 2014.  I put the data in the new data base.
> 
> 2013-$2496.17
> 2014-$2570.86
> ...



Where did you see the WPORV 2014 MFs?  Did this come as a paper copy in the mail? Because they are still the same on-line on MSC.


----------



## Mauiwmn (Oct 29, 2013)

DavidnRobin said:


> Where did you see the WPORV 2014 MFs?  Did this come as a paper copy in the mail? Because they are still the same on-line on MSC.



Hi David,

I received my E-Statement today from Starwood which is due 1/7/14. I assume you will receive yours soon.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 30, 2013)

Mauiwmn said:


> Hi David,
> 
> I received my E-Statement today from Starwood which is due 1/7/14. I assume you will receive yours soon.



Thanks - I haven't received it yet.  I recently signed up for eBilling - delays with billings could be a downside of this vs mailings.


----------



## zsn (Oct 30, 2013)

Just got mine (estatement - signed up about a couple of weeks ago) for WKORV, OV/EY - went up 1.66% (from $2226 to $2263; rounded to nearest whole dollar). Not bad.

Changes - MAA: +$8; AOA: -$30; VOA: +$50; SVN: +$9 (again, rounded to the nearest dollar amount)


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 30, 2013)

Wow, I love that database, Hynotiq!  How nice to have something just Starwood like that.  

SDO isn't showing yet.  Glad we only own 1 EOY 2 bed.  I cannot imagine what it will be the next few years.  SBP was miserable for several years in a row.


----------



## heathpack (Nov 10, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Wow, I love that database, Hynotiq!  How nice to have something just Starwood like that.
> 
> SDO isn't showing yet.  Glad we only own 1 EOY 2 bed.  I cannot imagine what it will be the next few years.  SBP was miserable for several years in a row.



Does anybody know SDO fees for 2014 and beyond?  The domain on Nico's site has expired and the data cannot be accessed.

H


----------



## cubigbird (Nov 10, 2013)

Neither of my WLR or WKV 2014 fees have posted yet.  Hoping to hear soon....


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 10, 2013)

heathpack said:


> Does anybody know SDO fees for 2014 and beyond?  The domain on Nico's site has expired and the data cannot be accessed.
> 
> H



SDO 2BR EY 2014 = $1108.03.  Found in mystarcentral.com.  5% increase over 2013.
Expect it to go down starting in 2015 as 2014 is the last year of the 3-year fee increase for the renovation.


----------



## cubigbird (Nov 13, 2013)

*2014 Kierland MF*

Just received my 2014 maintenance fee statement for WKV 2BD LO EOY - an increase of approx 9%.......lovely.  Anyone know why such a good % increase???


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 13, 2013)

Because they CAN!


----------



## grgs (Nov 13, 2013)

cubigbird said:


> Just received my 2014 maintenance fee statement for WKV 2BD LO EOY - an increase of approx 9%.......lovely.  Anyone know why such a good % increase???



I arrive at a 3.1% increase for my 2 bedroom annual unit:

2014
$1047.38 Operating Assessment
$255.00 Reserves
$47.20 Real Estate Tax
$1349.58

2013
$1036.16 Operating Assessment
$235.00 Reserves
$37.97 Real Estate Tax
$1309.13

Glorian


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 13, 2013)

no need to panic... the MFs (w/o RE Tax) for WKV increased by 2.5%
for a 1Bd Prem - $780.32 in 2013 and $799.48 in 2014

The RE taxes apparently vary - w/RE Taxes my MF bill increased by 3.0%
$803.28 in 2013 and $827.60 in 2014

Not sure how you came up with ~9%?


----------



## cubigbird (Nov 13, 2013)

DavidnRobin said:


> no need to panic... the MFs (w/o RE Tax) for WKV increased by 2.5%
> for a 1Bd Prem - $780.32 in 2013 and $799.48 in 2014
> 
> The RE taxes apparently vary - w/RE Taxes my MF bill increased by 3.0%
> ...




I look at the overall bottom line of $$ shelled out.  2013 I paid $655.58 MF + $18.99 taxes.  Total = $674.57.  Next year will be $671.19 MF + $23.60 taxes + $39 SVN fee.  Total = $733.79.  Difference between the two is $59.22 or $59.22/$674.57= 8.7% -> yes I know my 2nd week SVN fee wasn't in there last year (have to pay that now) but everything else is higher too.  Either way, it's a year over year out of pocket increase of 8.7%.  That's where my ~ 9% was coming from........bummer


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 13, 2013)

Every WKV Owner's MF (w/o tax) went up by 2.5% - and about 3% (w/ tax - depending) - including yours...  when you said 9% - it made me nervous as I thought it was for every Owner, but just you...

Not sure why you didn't pay a SVN fee last year - somebody did (I do not have a SVN fee for either of mine - I pay it with WKORV and WSJ) - adding the SVN fee is distorting the % - you may also have a EOY fee (I do with WPORV) that you may not have paid last year

Use math at your on risk...


----------



## lizap (Nov 14, 2013)

Reasonable increase...




DavidnRobin said:


> Every WKV Owner's MF (w/o tax) went up by 2.5% - and about 3% (w/ tax - depending) - including yours...  when you said 9% - it made me nervous as I thought it was for every Owner, but just you...
> 
> Not sure why you didn't pay a SVN fee last year - somebody did (I do not have a SVN fee for either of mine - I pay it with WKORV and WSJ) - adding the SVN fee is distorting the % - you may also have a EOY fee (I do with WPORV) that you may not have paid last year
> 
> Use math at your on risk...


----------



## LobsterHunter (Nov 15, 2013)

WMH went up about 1.77%  (prop taxes billed seperately) 2br L/O annual
   2013 MF = $1,541.44 
   2014 MF = $1,568.69

WDW went up about 2.59%  (prop taxes included in MF bill) 2br L/O annual
   2013 MF = $1,541.75
   2014 MF = $1,581.64 (someone already entered MF in database at $1,489.50, but did not include prop tax of $92.14, which is part of MF bill)

(fees above do not include SVN or ARDA)


----------



## momeason (Nov 15, 2013)

sptung said:


> SDO 2BR EY 2014 = $1108.03.  Found in mystarcentral.com.  5% increase over 2013.
> Expect it to go down starting in 2015 as 2014 is the last year of the 3-year fee increase for the renovation.


 I was pleasantly surprised that the dues were not higher this year.
2012 dues were $986
2013 dues were $1060
2014 dues are   $1108

If my memory is correct, the projected MFs during the renovations were estimated to be higher this year. I believe the higher MFs were projected for 2013-2015. 2015 will be the last year of projected increased MFs. 2013 was the first year of the 3 year increase, I believe. Anyway, i think the MFs are lower than projected. In the 2nd year of the increase, the total increase is only $126 higher than the 2012 baseline. I am not complaining. IMnsHO, It is still a good value for its trading power and Starwood priority


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 15, 2013)

momeason said:


> I was pleasantly surprised that the dues were not higher this year.
> 2012 dues were $986
> 2013 dues were $1060
> 2014 dues are   $1108
> ...



http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1364395&postcount=97

2014 is final year of increase.  2015 supposedly to drop an estimated 12%.


----------



## momeason (Nov 15, 2013)

Great news. I am so glad I am mistaken. We should get back close to what the MFs were when I purchased in 2012. I did not pay 2012 MFs, MFs were already paid when I purchased.


----------



## gomike (Nov 16, 2013)

grgs said:


> I arrive at a 3.1% increase for my 2 bedroom annual unit:
> 
> 2014
> $1047.38 Operating Assessment
> ...



This would be a great addition to the database


----------



## grgs (Nov 16, 2013)

gomike said:


> This would be a great addition to the database



Done!

Glorian


----------

